# Lemongrass EO



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone used Lemongrass EO?

I was wondering if there was another EO which would blend well with it.

Thanks,

Hazel


----------



## seaturtle (Jan 5, 2010)

I mix lemongrass EO with a little bit of lavender EO in cp soap. It smells wonderful.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2010)

I have lavender so I'll give that a try. Thanks for the response.


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 5, 2010)

seaturtle said:
			
		

> I mix lemongrass EO with a little bit of lavender EO in cp soap. It smells wonderful.



I agree with Lavender, it smells lovely.

You can also try http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2010)

What a great link! Thank you.

I have several of the oils listed so I'll have to do some blend experiments.


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 9, 2010)

I mix a little may chang with Lemongrass for CP. In B&B stuff it's divine with ylang.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2010)

I've got some ylang ylang, too. Now I just need more time!


----------



## amanda (Jan 11, 2010)

Smells great with Tea Tree oil, Sandalwood, and coffee.

Makes for a great kitchen bar when mixed with coffee grounds and/or orange or lemon peel.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 11, 2010)

That's sounds great but wouldn't lemon or orange peel get moldy?

Sandalwood is on my wish list and I keep thinking I should get some Tea Tree oil.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2010)

I mix it with Sweet Orange EO. Very inexpensive.. best smell ever. 1/2 and 1/2 is a good mix for me.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 23, 2010)

I *love *the smell of Sweet Orange but I don't have any.    I do have a blend with SO in it; I'll have to try it and see if it works with the Lemongrass.


----------



## IanT (Jan 23, 2010)

try a little bit on a cotton ball or a piece of paper towel before you do anything... dont want to waste valuable EO's!!!

you can keep the proportions exact to the ratio that you are going to use them in your creation as well... 2 drops this...1 drop that... 2:1 ratio... 

this way you have a ballpark of what it will come out smelling like!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Ian. 

I'm going to have to give this a try because I'd really like to use up the SO blend. I bought it to do soaps for a friend and I still have a lot left over.


----------



## IanT (Jan 23, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Thanks Ian.
> 
> I'm going to have to give this a try because I'd really like to use up the SO blend. I bought it to do soaps for a friend and I still have a lot left over.



no problem! well this sounds like just the right opportunity to put it to use! 

make sure you post your results! Id love to know how it works out for you!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2010)

I've got 3 samples of the lemongrass/sweet orange/ginger.

The ratios are 

3 drops lemongrass:1 drop sweet orange/ginger
2 drops lemongrass:1 drop sweet orange/ginger
1 drop lemongrass:1 drop sweet orange/ginger

So far, I think the 2:1 ratio smells the best because in the 3:1, the lemongrass is a little overpowering and in the 1:1...well, it just seemed rather bland. I'll have to see how the scents marry over the next couple of days.

To seaturtle and ohsoap - I tried the lemongrass/lavender blend the other day and it is wonderful. Thanks for telling me about it.


----------



## IanT (Jan 24, 2010)

that is so awesome! 

I am going to have to try that!

Glad it all worked out for you!...let us know how the scents mature and what you think of them after a few days!!!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 26, 2010)

All three samples matured and smell fantastic! Now it would be down to personal preference. I don't know how to describe scents but I'll try.

The 3:1 ratio you really notice the lemongrass scent (of course) but it's not sharp or medicinal. It would be very good for a body scrub.

The 2:1 ratio - lemongrass is very fleeting before you can smell the sweetness of the orange. It's really nice and I will use this in body creams.

The 1:1 ratio is so subtle and mellow, I think people would smell it and ask what it is. It's a lovely "soft" scent that you know is citrus but there isn't a specific aroma that you can identify. I would use this for hand cream.

Combining the sweet orange/ginger with lemongrass turned out great for me because I thought the ginger was a little overwhelming. It's funny because I love ginger in food and beverages but I don't like the scent as a fragrance. The lemongrass seems to have softened it.

I should add that this is my opinion of the scents. Other people who have a better sense of smell might be able to identify the different scents.

Well, I hope this helps someone.


----------

